# محطة تزويد بالوقود الهيدروجين السائل للسيارات من شركة شل Shell



## fagrelsabah (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 


محطة تزويد وقود الماء 
الهيدروجين السائل للسيارات 
من شركة شل shell
شاهد الصور والتفاصيل بالرابط 

http://www.hydrogen.energy.gov/permitting/project_considerations.cfm

الرابط الثانى للمحطة

http://www.hydrogen.energy.gov/permitting/index.cfm


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.shell.com/home/*******/aboutshell/our_business/oil_products/fuels/hydrogen/hydrogen.html


ver the coming years, hydrogen could become an increasingly important part of the energy mix. As a new type of fuel, it requires new engines and fuel delivery infrastructure. Its development and distribution are therefore more challenging. Hydrogen can be used in modified combustion engines, but the best results occur when it is used in specially designed fuel cell vehicles. Fuel cells generate electricity cleanly and quietly with only water and heat as by-products.


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*Project Considerations*






Much of the most important work in permitting fueling stations, telecommunication backup power fuel cells and other hydrogen projects occurs before actual permit applications are submitted. Three key project considerations are:


Zoning
Site Selection
Community Buy-in


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

The objective of this U.S. Department of Energy Hydrogen Permitting Web site is to help local permitting officials deal with proposed hydrogen fueling stations, fuel cell installations for telecommunications backup power, and other hydrogen projects.
A permitting process section seeks to help project developers and the public understand the general procedures involved.
Technology overviews of hydrogen fueling stations and telecommunications fuel cell use and searchable model code information should provide helpful information for local permitting officials to address project proposals.


----------



## الساحر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هده المعلومات


----------

